# H: Tau Vehicles and Crisis Suit W: $$$ via paypal



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I have everything shown in the picture below: 4 devilfishes, 1 hammerhead, 1 railgun turret to convert a devilfish to a hammerhead, & 1 crisis suit commander with drones. Make me offers, I'm partial to someone taking everything and will give a better deal for that. 

Paypal only, shipping is 17$ to anywhere in North America for everything or 10$ to anywhere in North America for individual vehicles or suit. Shipping may differ from what I have listed due to varying locations but I will not refund any amount if shipping ends up being less nor ask for more money if shipping ends up being more, please take this into account. 

I am also more partial to PM's


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

One of the unpainted devilfish's has sold.

I've also got the codex for sale.


----------

